# iPad 2017 ou iPad Pro 9.7’



## Martin03 (4 Octobre 2017)

Bonjour/Bonsoir à tous,

Après avoir investi dans un MBP 2017 il y a quelques mois, j’aimerai me prendre un iPad afin de compléter ce dernier.

C’est mon tout premier iPad, je ne sais pas vraiment vers quoi me tourner et c’est pour cette raison que je me tourne vers vous !

Tout d’abord ce futur iPad me servira surtout à me divertir, principalement YouTube, Netflix, surf internet, Mails...
Tout ce qui concerne l’usage « Pro » ce fera exclusivement sur mon MBP.

Ainsi 2 modèles m’intéressent : l’ipad 2017 et l’ipad Pro 9.7’ trouvable sur le refurb. Je voudrais rester sur ce format car c’est celui qui me convient le plus (pas plus grand, ni plus petit)
Cependant j’hésite beaucoup les 2 modèles.
D’un côté l’ipad 2017 est abordable même en 128Go mais d’un autre côté l’ipad Pro semble avoir une meilleure qualité d’ecran et être plus performant (est ce que j’en ai vraiment besoin ??)...

Donc voilà, j’hesite beaucoup et j’aimerais votre avis ! 

Bonne journée/soirée


----------



## paranormal-wizzzard (4 Octobre 2017)

J'ai un iPad Air 2 en 128Go donc a peu près équivalent au 2017 et j'en suis très satisfait.
Mais, je pense repartir sur le dernier iPad Pro (sûrement un petit caprice^^)
L'avantage de l'iPad pro pour ton utilisation, ce sera les 4 hauts parleurs (si je dis pas de connerie)
Sur l'iPad 2017 il y en a un en bas seulement et ça peut perturber en regardant des viéos du fait que le son ne sorte que d'un côté.


----------



## Martin03 (5 Octobre 2017)

Le « problème » n’est pas un réel problème puisque je regarde des vidéos sur YouTube ou Netflix a l’aide d’écouteurs ou d’un casque !


----------



## ibabar (5 Octobre 2017)

Finalement assez proches (y compris niveau processeur).
Quel dommage que l’iPad 2017 ait régressé par rapport à l’iPad Air 2! Les défauts pour moi sont liés aux économies de bout de chandelle qu’Apple a voulu faire, à savoir l’écran (non laminé, pas de filtre anti-reflets) et l’épaisseur (2017 plus épais que le Pro).
Hormis les 4 HP et les caméras, le gain du Pro sera surtout au niveau de l’écran (True Tone) et quant aux perspectives que peuvent offrir le Pencil (que je trouve vraiment génial).
Si le besoin est « réduit » (consultation de contenus): dégoter un iPad Air 2 pourrait aussi être une alternative prix interessante 

Pour info: vente flash sur ce qui semble être un iPad 2017 (processeur A9)
https://www.cdiscount.com/informati...fer=zanoxpr&cid=affil&cm_mmc=zanoxpr-_-169249


----------



## lastnero (6 Octobre 2017)

Bonjour,

Je suis dans le même cas. J'avais besoin d'un iPad pour Homekit + utilisation pour consultation internet, vidéos, voyage, ...
Ne connaissant pas trop l'univers iPad, j'ai été un peu perdu entre les pro et le reste.
Ayant vu le 2017 en magasin, j'ai trouvé qu'il faisait un peu cheap pour le prix et pour un produit apple, surtout comparé à l'ipad pro qui lui, est très bien fini.

Du coup je suis parti sur un ipad Pro 9.7 achaté sur le bon coin pour 400e (32go), état parfait, avec coques.
Il y a certes plus de risque qu'avec un produit reconditionné, mais on voit rapidement avec les échanges si la personne est sérieuse ou non.


----------



## Martin03 (8 Octobre 2017)

Bonjour, 

Pour faire suite à mon dernier message, j’ai été voir l’iPad 2017 en magasin et c’est vrai qu’il fait plutot « cheap » notamment l’ecran !
En plus il était exposé juste à côté d’un iPad Pro 10.5 qui m’a complètement bluffé !

Après une journée à lire des tests des avis sur des forums... J’ai finalement craqué et je viens de commander l’ipad Pro 10.5´ !

Je vous remercie pour votre aide !


----------



## paranormal-wizzzard (9 Octobre 2017)

Impeccable !!

Alors comme j'hésite a craquer pour le 10.5 j'attends ton retour


----------

